# Assassin snails



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

Do assassin snails get eaten by blue rams?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So far I can't find anything on Blue Rams eating snails... everything I've read has said they ignore all snails (except one rare case).

If they tend to eat other types of snails, then I'd assume they would eat Assassins as well. But so far, I've not found a lot of info' leading me to believe that they eat them.

Probably if the Assassin's are big enough (I know they are not very large) they would be totally fine. I'm sure if the Rams are well fed, they won't have a reason to hunt snails anyway.


----------



## PC1 (May 25, 2011)

I would have to agree there shouldn't be any need for them to even think about eating an assassin. Besides assassins don't get eaten, they do the eating


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can't see them they are probably buried in the substrate. Mine burrows in the sand all the time. Only come out when they get hungry.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*i/a* They tend to bury themselves after a big meal and digest, lol. They also dig in the substrate to look for meaty left overs.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Any snail can become lunch if the fish real wants to eat them.


----------

